# Song titles game ~Part 16~



## MrsRedcap

Last answer was

You Give Me Something - James Blunt


----------



## Skybreeze

Freak Like Me -Sugababes


----------



## Princess xx

Freak n you - Jodeci


----------



## Skybreeze

I'll stand by you - Girls Aloud


----------



## Princess xx

You don't know my name - Alicia Keys


----------



## Skybreeze

Say my Name - Destinys Child


----------



## Princess xx

My  place - Nelly


----------



## Skybreeze

My my my - Armand Van helden FT Tara M


----------



## Princess xx

My Boo - Usher and Alicia Keyes


----------



## Skybreeze

My love - Whitney Housten (cant spell! lo)


----------



## Princess xx

Love  you better - LL cool J


----------



## Skybreeze

Better the devil you know! - Steps


----------



## Princess xx

Thethong song -Sisqo


----------



## Skybreeze

The way I are - Timbaland ft Keri Hilson


----------



## Princess xx

Like I love you - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Skybreeze

Love me for a reason - Boyzone


----------



## Princess xx

Oooh used to love them (memories)

Let me blow your mind - Eve and Gwen Steffani


----------



## Skybreeze

Give it to me - Timbaland, Nelly F and Justine Timberlake

LOL Princess!!!


----------



## Princess xx

All that I have to Give- Backstreet Boys


----------



## Skybreeze

I wish I was a punk rocker - Sandy Tom


----------



## Princess xx

I Try- Macy Gray


----------



## Skybreeze

I want it that way - Backstreet boys!


----------



## Princess xx

My Way- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Skybreeze

Dont mess with my man - booty Luv


----------



## Princess xx

He wasm't Man enough for me - Toni Braxton


----------



## Skybreeze

Man eater - Nelly Futardo


----------



## Princess xx

ManI feel like a woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Skybreeze

I got it from my mama - Will I Am


----------



## Princess xx

IBelieve I Can Fly - R-kelly


----------



## freespirit.

Learning to fly  - Pink Floyd


----------



## Princess xx

Come tome - P Diddy


----------



## freespirit.

Come  as you are - Nirvana


----------



## Princess xx

What would You do? - City High


----------



## Skybreeze

About You now - Sugababes


----------



## Princess xx

Stick wit You - Pussy cat dolls


----------



## Skybreeze

If you were a sailboat - Katie Melua


----------



## Princess xx

Have You Ever - Brandy


----------



## Skybreeze

Never Ever - All Saints


----------



## Princess xx

I'll Never Break your heart - Backstreet Boys

(don't we love them)


----------



## ZoeP

Break like the wind - Spinal Tap


----------



## Skybreeze

The Pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## Princess xx

The Boy is mine - Brandy and Monica


----------



## freespirit.

Country boy can survive - Kid Rock


----------



## ELISA1

I will survive  Gloria Gayner


----------



## freespirit.

Protect and survive - Runrig


----------



## Skybreeze

Shut up and Drive - Rihanna


----------



## freespirit.

Devil gate drive - Suzi Quatro


----------



## Skybreeze

Better the Devil you know - Kylie


----------



## ELISA1

YOUto me are every- hot chocolate


----------



## Skybreeze

Let me think about it - Ide Corr Vs Fredde le grand


----------



## Princess xx

Let me  entertain you - robbie Williams


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Let it be - The Beatles


----------



## Skybreeze

Do it well - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Princess xx

Beat It -Michael Jackson


----------



## Skybreeze

It means nothing - Stereophonics


----------



## kizzymouse

Nothing  compares to u


----------



## Skybreeze

No U hang up - Shayne Ward


----------



## Princess xx

Caught up- usher


----------



## Skybreeze

Shut up- Black eyed peas


----------



## Princess xx

Shut up and Drive - Rhianna


----------



## Skybreeze

You drive me Crazy - Britney Spears


----------



## Princess xx

Crazy in Love - Beyonce


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Power of LOVE - Jennifer Rush


----------



## Skybreeze

Love Machine - Girls Aloud


----------



## ClaireL65

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division


----------



## ELISA1

Love and marriage - frank Sinatra


----------



## Skybreeze

Love me tender - Elvis


----------



## freespirit.

Love in an elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Princess xx

My Love  is your Love  - Whitney Housten


----------



## Skybreeze

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## Princess xx

Unbreak My  heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Cherry Tree

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## caroline1984

all my life - kc and jojo


----------



## Princess xx

All  that I have to give - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Skybreeze

Give it to me - Timbaland, Nelly fetardo and Justin Timberlake


----------



## Princess xx

let me entertain you - robbie williams


----------



## caroline1984

me and my shadow-robbie williams and johnathan wilkes


----------



## cleg

moonlight *shadow* - missin heart


----------



## Princess xx

can't fight the moonlight Leanne rYHMES


----------



## cleg

dancing in the *moonlight* - toploader


----------



## caroline1984

dancing in the dark - bruce springsteen


----------



## Princess xx

Don't feel like dancing Scisso Sisters


----------



## ClaireL65

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## cleg

queen of the night -  carole will be able to tell you who sang it


----------



## Princess xx

Air of the night  - Phill Collins


----------



## sandnotoil

Walking in the air - Aled Jones


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Walking on the moon - The Police


----------



## caroline1984

moon and back - savage garden


----------



## Princess xx

Sexy Back -Justin Timberlake


----------



## sandnotoil

Sexy Cinderella - Lynden David Hall


----------



## caroline1984

i'm too sexy - right said fred


----------



## Princess xx

Too much - Spice Girls


----------



## freespirit.

Too much too  soon - Green day


----------



## gayl

Unbelievable - EMF


----------



## cleg

the title of your song needs to contain a word from the previous song Gayl

so we go from Free's - to much to soon

to

with love from me TO you


----------



## Skybreeze

If you had my love - JLo


----------



## Princess xx

All my life - Kci and jojo


----------



## liveinhope

My love - westlife

Is it OK if I join in?

xx


----------



## Princess xx

Vision of love - Mariah carey

Of couirse it's ok xx


----------



## Skybreeze

My love - Whitney Huston (sp)

Welcome livinhope!


----------



## liveinhope

love in elevator - aerosmith

hello to skybreeze and princess

xx


----------



## gayl

cleg said:


> the title of your song needs to contain a word from the previous song Gayl
> 
> so we go from Free's - to much to soon
> 
> to
> 
> with love from me TO you


Lol, what a dope! I thought it was like the singers/groups one. So let's try again!

Love  Makes the World Go Round - Madonna


----------



## Skybreeze

Round Round - Suga babes


----------



## liveinhope

You spin me right ROUND like a record - dead or alive


----------



## Skybreeze

Give me more - Britney Spears


----------



## liveinhope

More than words - extreme


----------



## Princess xx

Words - Boyzone


----------



## gayl

Words with the Shamen - David Sylvian


----------



## Princess xx

The next Episode - Dr Dre


----------



## liveinhope

Next to You - Aswad


----------



## Princess xx

Only you - 112


----------



## liveinhope

Youto me are everything- the Real Thing


----------



## Fionab

You Look Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## sandnotoil

What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong


----------



## beckyb

feed the world - bob geldof thingy


----------



## liveinhope

World in Motion - englandneworder

Footie song for 1990 world cup


----------



## ClaireL65

I'd Like to Teach The World To Sing - New Seekers


----------



## cleg

with love from me TO you - beatles


----------



## liveinhope

You do something to me  - Style Council


----------



## gayl

Something - The Beatles


----------



## liveinhope

something  inside so strong - labi siffre


----------



## ClaryRose

strong (cher)


----------



## sandnotoil

Stronger than me - Amy Winehouse


----------



## freespirit.

Just let me rock - Saxon


----------



## sandnotoil

Rock'n'roll mercenaries - John Parr & Meatloaf


----------



## cleg

*roll* me over -


----------



## Princess xx

roll with it - Oasis


----------



## Skybreeze

Stick with you - Pussycat dolls


----------



## ClaireL65

With or without you - U2


----------



## Princess xx

Without you - Mariah Carey


----------



## liveinhope

With or without you - U2


----------



## jaynee

nothing compares to yousinead O'Connor


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

you are the sunshine of my life


----------



## jaynee

walking on sunshine


----------



## liveinhope

Sunshine on a rainy day - Zoe


----------



## freespirit.

One more rainy day - Deep Purple


----------



## ClaireL65

Rainy  Night in Georgia (Randy Crawford)


----------



## Fionab

One More Night Phil Collins


----------



## ClaireL65

Give me the Night George Benson


----------



## chickadee

The night is still young - Billy Joel


----------



## Skybreeze

Young at Heart ~ Bluebells


----------



## jaynee

The young ones - Cliff Richard


----------



## jaynee

youto me are evrything- cant think who its by sorry


----------



## liveinhope

Everythingchanges by Take That


----------



## jaynee

Changes-ossie andkelly osbourne


----------



## cleg

wings of change - kutless


----------



## liveinhope

Wingsof a dove - Madness


----------



## jaynee

white cliffs of dover - vera lynn


----------



## liveinhope

whitewedding - billy idol


----------



## cleg

knights in white satin


----------



## ClaireL65

Brown girl in the ring - Boney M


----------



## jaynee

golden brown- stranglers


----------



## liveinhope

silence is goldenThe Tremeloes I think!


----------



## ClaireL65

Sound of Silence  - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## liveinhope

Soundof the Underground - Girls Aloud

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Going Underground - The Jam?


----------



## Nikki2008

What's goingon Marvin Gaye


----------



## liveinhope

Onthe wings of love - Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## Nikki2008

Love me tender Elvis Presley


----------



## cleg

love is in the air


----------



## Nikki2008

Love is the drug Roxi Music


----------



## cleg

my edless *love* dianna ross + the other dude


----------



## Nikki2008

This is not a love song Public Image Limited


----------



## cleg

river *song * joni mitchell


----------



## Nikki2008

Cry my a  river  Richard Timberlake


----------



## cleg

do you mean justin or is this another one ? 

dont get *me* ocean colour scene


----------



## Nikki2008

ehm Justin

Don't  leave me this way Communards


----------



## cleg

where on earth did you get richard from ? 

*dont* get me ocean colour scene


----------



## Nikki2008

Get  up, stand up Bob Marley


----------



## liveinhope

GetHere - Oleta Adams


----------



## cleg

get back - beatles


----------



## liveinhope

Backfor Good - Take That


----------



## cleg

celebrate * good * times c'mon - dont know who sang it though


----------



## liveinhope

Think its called Celebration and its by Kool and the Gang.

Does it still count?!?
x


----------



## cleg

er i'll think of another one

all good things come to an end - nellie fertado


----------



## liveinhope

end of the road - boys II Men


----------



## Nikki2008

The long and winding road Beatles


----------



## ClaryRose

Road  to Hell )Chris Rea)


----------



## Nikki2008

Bat out of hell Meat Loaf


----------



## ClaryRose

Hellraiser (The Sweet - 1970's - yes I am that old.........)


----------



## Skybreeze

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Nikki2008

Highway song - Iggy Pop


----------



## liveinhope

song for whoever - Beautiful South


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

song for guy- elton john


----------



## jaynee

your song- elton john


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Gimme All *Your* Lovin - ZZ Top


----------



## jaynee

*Gimme Gimme* - ABBA


----------



## freespirit.

Gimme back my bullets - Lynard Skynard


----------



## liveinhope

Back to life - Soul II Soul


----------



## freespirit.

Fade to black - Metallica


----------



## liveinhope

Paint it Black - rolling stones


----------



## Emmib

Black Eyed Boy - Texas


----------



## little seahorse

Wide eyed and legless - Andy Fairweather-Low


----------



## sandnotoil

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## liveinhope

girlyou know its true - Milli Vannilli


----------



## sandnotoil

True Colours - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Zoe A

True Blue - Madonna


----------



## chickadee

Behind blue eyes - limp bizkit


----------



## ClaryRose

Blue Eyes  Elton John


----------



## sandnotoil

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## ❣Audrey

New Shoes - Paolo Nutini xxx


----------



## ClaryRose

Papas got a brand new pigbag    Pigbag


----------



## Zoe A

Papa dont preach - Madonna


----------



## chickadee

Don't leave me this way - The Communards


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Is this the WAY to Amarillo - Tony Christie / Peter Kay


----------



## chickadee

Is this love? Whitesnake


----------



## ❣Audrey

A Million Love Songs - Take That xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Falling In Love With You - Ish & Cory Lee


----------



## ClaryRose

Rainsdrops  are falling on my head...........Sacha Distel


----------



## chickadee

*My * Sacrifice - Creed


----------



## als2003flower

Needles And Pins  -  The Searchers


----------



## Princess xx

*One * and only - Chesney Hawks


----------



## jessfiveash

pretty woman ~ roy orbason


----------



## jessfiveash

als2003flower & divab its not abc....its one word from the last song tille  


listen to your heart(s) ~ roxette


----------



## jessfiveash

hehe   its ok divab 

dont go breaking my heart ~ elton john & kikki dee


----------



## ebonie

Dont go breaking my heart~~elton john and kiki dee


----------



## jessfiveash

i did that one just before    
same wave length ebonie  

unbreak my heart ~ toni bracksdon (cant spell)


----------



## jessfiveash

jail house rock ~ blues brothers


----------



## jessfiveash

rock-ing round the christmas tree ~


----------



## ebonie

old oak tree song


----------



## jessfiveash

sad sad love song..~ ??


----------



## jessfiveash

hit me baby one more time ~ britney


----------



## jessfiveash

i will always love you...whitney


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Enjoy playing online games 

There are more Games on FF when you become a Charter VIP  along with a few other perks 
For More info check out the link in my signature or the post at the top of this board 


If your already a Charter VIP  ​


----------



## jessfiveash

love don't live here anymore ~ jimmy nail


----------



## jessfiveash

live your life be free...??


----------



## jessfiveash

the birdie song


----------



## jessfiveash

love hurts ~ cher


----------



## Guest

everybody hurts (REM)


----------



## jessfiveash

move your body ~ ??


----------



## jessfiveash

every little thing  ~ umm crap at remembering who sings them


----------



## jessfiveash

take a chance on me ~ abba


----------



## jessfiveash

take that and party!!  ~ take that


----------



## jessfiveash

my girl ~ that group...


----------



## jessfiveash

what a wonderful life...~   still aint a clue!


----------



## jessfiveash

thanks divab..i'm hopeless    i reconise songs but neva no who sings them  

love me for a reason ~ boyzone   or westlife


----------



## jessfiveash

belive in me ~   was in the polar express film..sung by some nice sounding guy


----------



## Oranges

Knowing Me Knowing You (Abba)


----------



## ClaryRose

The Look of Love 
ABC


----------



## jessfiveash

WITH or without you ~


----------



## Oranges

Crazy little thing called love


----------



## jessfiveash

crazy ~ britney spears


----------



## Oranges

crazy horses (The Osmonds)


----------



## jessfiveash

crazy ~ aerosmith...suprising how many crazy songs there are!


----------



## Oranges

Girl Crazy (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## jessfiveash

whos that girl ~ madonna


----------



## Oranges

Girl's Just Wanna Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## jessfiveash

Girls, Girls Girls ~ pop duo...cant remember there names sorry


----------



## Oranges

My Girl

(the temptations)


----------



## jessfiveash

divab ~ one off these days i'll gets who sings these songs   

pretty woman ~ roy orbason


----------



## Oranges

pretty in pink (psychedelic furs)


----------



## Oranges

oh you pretty things (David Bowie)


----------



## jessfiveash

i will always love YOU ~ whitney houston


----------



## cleg

will i ~ ian van dahl


----------



## Oranges

I don't feel like dancing  (scissor sisters)


----------



## cleg

dancing in the street ~ bowie + jagger


----------



## jessfiveash

dancing on the celing ~ lionel ritchie


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

I'm in the mood for DANCING - Nolans (?) - sorry, cheesy I know! 

DeeDee


----------



## Oranges

Dancing in the street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Dancing in the moonlight - Toploader (annoying Salisbury's ad)


----------



## jessfiveash

dont blame it on the moonlight ~ cheesy band   sorry


----------



## Oranges

don't speak - no doubt


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Don't Let Go - En Vogue


----------



## emma p

DON'T Stop Movin' - S Club 7


----------



## jessfiveash

movin' on up ~ M people


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Livin on a prayer - Bonjovi


----------



## emma p

Livin' in a Box - by Livin' in a Box


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Livin La Vida Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## jessfiveash

always & forever ~


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Viva Forever - Spice Girls


----------



## jessfiveash

las ketchup    ~ ketchup girls..sorry couldnt think of anything else


----------



## jessfiveash

angels ~ robbie williams


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Angel of Harlem - U2


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Time after time - Cindy Lauper 

DeeDee


----------



## jessfiveash

time goes by ~ ?


----------



## linlou17

my way - frank sinatra


----------



## jessfiveash

go away ~ gloria esifan


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Here I go again - Whitesnake


----------



## linlou17

right here waiting - richard marx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

oooohhh good song 

Waiting for a star to fall - girl meets boy


----------



## jessfiveash

shooting star ~ not sure who sings it but its a dance song..


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Star People - George Michael


----------



## linlou17

everyday people - arrested developement


----------



## jessfiveash

every body hurts ~ rem


----------



## linlou17

love hurts - cher


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ladies can you get into Chat ​


----------



## linlou17

bad boys - wham!


----------



## jessfiveash

bad ~ michael jackson


----------



## linlou17

bad medicine - bon jovi


----------



## jessfiveash

bad bad boys ~ gloria estafan? ( could be wrong)


----------



## linlou17

boys boys boys - sabrina


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

The Boys are back in Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## linlou17

down town train - rod stewart


----------



## jessfiveash

the locomotion    ( thinking train )   ~ kylie


----------



## linlou17

leaving on a jet plane - john denver ( thinking transport     )


----------



## freespirit.

Break on through - The Doors


----------

